# ID please



## dinosaws (Jun 6, 2015)

After an ID on this little guy please (we can't agree! Tiliqua rugosa rugosa?) , found him on our doorstep after a run in with a cat. Going to take him to the vet in the morning to be checked over. Thanks


----------



## arevenant (Jun 7, 2015)

It is indeed Tliqua Rugosa - Shingleback/Stumpy Tail ect...


----------



## -Peter (Jun 7, 2015)

Depending on your location it is _Tiliqua rugosa ssp. _There are several subspecies with rugoa rugosa, konowi and palarra restricted to the western quarter and apsera the east and south east.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jun 8, 2015)

It has the shape, scales and a colour pattern typical of the subspecies _T. r. rugosa_. This subspecies is restricted to the SW of WA, which is where you would have to live. That colour pattern is particularly common in and around Perth, especially the eastern half and hills area, but also does occur in other regions. 

You can contact DEC's Wildcare Helpline on 08 9474 9055, which will provide the location of your nearest voluntary carer, where veterinary treatment will be given if necessary. If you are in eastern Perth, you can ring direct through to Kanyana wildlife rehabilitation centre, Lesmurdie, on 08 9291 3900 (24 hours) as they are particularly good with bobtails. They work in tandem with a local vet who is very experienced with reptiles. 

Good luck with it and good on you for caring and taking on to help it.

Blue


----------

